# Baby aspirin and bleeding in early pregnancy



## Maiamaiamaia (Mar 28, 2010)

Apologies if this has been asked before, I couldn't find it but may have missed it.


I have had DEIVF and have been taking baby aspirin since I started the estrogen. I am now 7 weeks.


I have had some bleeding. Last weekend some suddenly poured out. Since then I have had the odd slightly blood tinted discharge when wiping.


I had a scan on Wednesday and all looked fine and they could not see any reason why I could have bled.


Should I stop taking the baby aspirin? Could that be encouraging the bleeding?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Although in theory it could, if it has been prescribed for you to help establish the pregnancy and prevent blood clotting disorders affecting the placenta then you must speak to your consultant if you are considering making any alterations to your medication regime.
Many people do bleed in early pregnancy and go on to have healthy babies. If the scan was OK then that is reassuring. Go by what your doctor advises.


----------



## Maiamaiamaia (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you,


----------

